# Optoma H31 and bulb life



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

As of last night, I have over 5,000 hours on my Optoma H31 projector's bulb! I bought a new bulb last year as a backup, but, it is still on the shelf! The sad thing is that since 1500 hours were on the bulb, the projector places a warning about bulb life on the screen that has to be removed within the projectors' menu every time I turn it on. The only way to prevent the message from appearing on the screen is to go into the service menu and reset the bulb life timer. 

At least the picture is as good as the first day I hooked it up. I just hope the new bulb will last as long. Dennis :R


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow! That is a long time for a bulb... excellent!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

drdoan said:


> At least the picture is as good as the first day I hooked it up. I just hope the new bulb will last as long. Dennis :R


More than 5 Khours!! :raped: Great :T
Dimming is a relatively slow and progressive process. You may propably not be able to notice it over time, unless you insert a new bulb (sudden change), and I am pretty sure you will be impressed how brighter the new bulb will be...Enjoy!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Actually, I did replace the old bulb a few weeks ago, thinking it was bad (It was a projector reset problem). The new bulb did seem some brighter, but, I was kind of suprised how bright the old one was. The difference was noticeable, but, not great. Dennis
PS- the old bulb now has over 5100 hours on it. Hopfully it will last tonite as my wife and I watch Meet the Robinsons.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

That's indeed very good news!! :bigsmile: I hope your next bulb will be as tenacious as this older one!


----------

